# PB13-Ultra still king for a while?



## Smatchimo (Jul 1, 2008)

I was thinking my inability to ever save money would prevent me from getting a PB13-Ultra for another year or so, but thanks to an income tax refund it's about time for me to finally order a PB13-Ultra after drooling over it for a while now. :yay:

Just curious if anyone has heard rumors of any new SVS subs coming out? I figure inevitably a day after I order one something better will be released but I thought I'd check here just in case anyone's at liberty to say.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

ported svs subs - i don't think there's one coming soon.

order away!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ya, I think its going to be tough to beat the PB13 Ultra at its price point. Probable another year before they come out with anything bigger.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> Ya, I think its going to be tough to beat the PB13 Ultra at its price point. Probable another year before they come out with anything bigger.


They will be working out some new sealed units, with a 16" driver for the Ultra line, I also saw hints of that driver possibly being implemented into a ported unit.... Don't quote me on that, I drew my own conclusions. 

That would be a very heavy unit if they did.....


----------



## Smatchimo (Jul 1, 2008)

Well I just ordered one so I hope it takes them quite a while. I'll need to work on getting a bigger house to have room for it anyway. Time to read up on calibrating and cheap soundproofing efforts before the police show up at my house for disturbing the surrounding few blocks. :hsd:


----------



## jbcrete2 (Dec 31, 2008)

I hope so...I just placed an order about a half hour ago...now the wait....


----------



## Smatchimo (Jul 1, 2008)

It only took from Monday -> Wednesday for mine to arrive.

However the delivery guy refused to bring it inside claiming it was 200 lbs (really just 166) and it would take 4 people to lift (I wasn't home at the time). We managed to drag it inside on our own though, up a couple small stairs on a front porch. 

It's pretty cool, i.e. playing a 10hz tone I can't hear at all yet the pictures are trying to shake themselves off the walls :hsd:


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

However the delivery guy refused to bring it inside ???

Not if he is supposed to. I had a feller do this to me once, called yellow freight and they credited me the shipping.


----------



## Smatchimo (Jul 1, 2008)

Well it was a free shipping offer from SVS so nothing to refund to me, but yeah he just left it in our garage (disconnected from house) and I we had to drag it inside. I forget the shipping company name but it was some small local one I hadn't ever heard of before and probably never will again.


----------



## bone215 (Dec 15, 2006)

OK, you have a new sub? Are you going to show us some pictures? Are you going to give us your listening impressions? Come on now and share with us.


----------



## Smatchimo (Jul 1, 2008)

It's great, I'm no golden ears though and don't have a great camera. The main neat thing I noticed is playing a 10hz test tone shook the hell out of the walls until I got a new couch which seems to absorb quite a bit of it ;-)


----------

